# Buyer beware



## Eliasvill (Aug 11, 2020)

I just wanted to make a post to remind everyone that is buying on the classifieds to be careful and sure of where thier money is going. I just lost $400 USD to a guy named Raymond Scar who gave me the incorrect billing info. Then went on to give me three different billing infos. By then i knew it was too late. Roughly 40 emails, and sleepless nights I could not help but to be mad at myself for letting such a thing happen. The part I "ordered" was a quad tiped exhaust for my mk2 2008 TT . Being a single father it's been rough to take a $400 hit but i am fortune to work three Jobs so my kids were able to have a good Christmas. We ended up straight piping the old TT and she sounds great.


----------

